# Typical Con Badge specs...



## HaTcH (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi everyone, I've never been to any sort of furry con, so I don't have first hand experience with this, so thats why I'm askin 

What is the typical size for a con badge? I want to make one for a good friend and his bf who are going to be going to FC. What should I know? :3


----------



## MilkHermit (Dec 21, 2007)

-


----------



## HaTcH (Dec 21, 2007)

Hmm, so usually just a bust shot, a stylized name, and thats about it?


----------



## HaTcH (Dec 21, 2007)

Coolness, I appreciate it, thanks ;D


----------



## xainy (Dec 21, 2007)

Be creative with it. You don't just have to do a bust shot. I do several different styles of badges...polaroid picture style badges, cartoon, full body, etc. I've kind of been toying with the idea of making some that just show the character from the waist down instead of from the waist up!

But bust shots are the most common and it makes it easier to recognize the character and everything.

Also, if you want it to fit into a badge holder, I believe most badge holders are 2x3" roundabouts.


----------



## Calypte (Jan 16, 2008)

I have a personal laminator, so my large badges are 4"x6". I bought some driver's license sized laminator sheets that are 10mil that will only fit 2"x3". I discount the smaller ones since it takes less time.


----------

